# SS "Glencliffe" & SS "Glenesk"



## Yorksburnett (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi

My grandfather Albert Burnett served his apprenticeship as a merchant seaman with a Whitby shipping company, Milburn, Lund & Co., between 1910 and 1914. He served his time aboard two of the company's ships, SS "Glencliffe" and SS "Glenesk". I have copies of crew lists & agreements for all of his voyages and copies of two ships logs that have survived the shredder! What I would really love to have is a photo of either of these ships. Where might I look for such a photo?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Bill Burnett


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Bill

Found the following article from the Australian National archives with a photo of a SS Glenesk in Melbourne in 1904. Don't know if same vessel.
http://recordsearch.naa.gov.au/scripts/PhotoSearchItemDetail.asp?M=0&B=6424304&SE=1
http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/14855406?searchTerm=glenesk&searchLimits=

Regards
Rob


----------



## Yorksburnett (Mar 9, 2009)

*SS Glenesk*

Thanks Rob

I also found the photo of Glenesk on the Aussie site but this was not the same ship. The Glenesk my grandfather sailed on spent most of its time engaged in coastal trade on the eastern seaboard of the USA and Canada; occasionally popping down to Cuba. 

Thanks for your interest and taking the time to respond.

Regards
Bill Burnett


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
GLENESK id 1118855. built 1906 by W Doxford & Sons. Pallion. grt 3786. renamed 1916 BAYNESK. sm/t(U-39) 130nm NxW Alexandria 9/1/1917.
GLENCLIFFE id 1124563. built 1910 by Irvine.Harbour Dock. grt 3673. sm/t (U-52) 2.25 SE Tabarca Is. 12/4/1917.
Cheers.


----------



## Yorksburnett (Mar 9, 2009)

*Glencliffe & Glenesk*

Many thanks "shipmate17" - I knew that both these ships had been sold by the company that originally owned them after 1914 but didn't realise that both had been sunk by U-boats during the 1st World War.

Regards
Bill Burnett


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Try Tyne & Wear Archives and the adjoining Discovery Museum, Newcastle, for photos of Glenesk (Tyne & Wear Archives hold the surviving builder's records for Doxford's). I don't think Irvine's builder's records survive.

Dave W


----------



## Yorksburnett (Mar 9, 2009)

Bit late in the day coming back to you Dave W. but thanks for the info. My son lives and works in the Newcastle area - I'll get him to do a bit of research for me at the Tyne & Wear Archive.

Bill Burnett


----------



## Brian Hogarth (Oct 19, 2017)

*Turret deck vessel Glenesk*

On closer examination my postcard is dated Feb 22 1906 & shows vessel moored to buoys at unknown port but postmark is Sunderland. It looks like the paint is shiny new with vessel in lightship condition so presumably still at the builders. Arthur Henderson was the grandfather of a friend & certainly the family were from Whitby.
Brian Hogarth


----------

